# Hooking up a sony HDZ235 to a Mitsubishi HD1080 TV



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

Greetings! 

I'm new to this forum...and new to this home theater stuff. Any help is greatly appreciated!

I just purchased a Sony HDZ235 Home theater system, and I'm trying to hook it up to my Mitsubishi HD1080 TV.....and yes, I'm confused. I followed the diagrams, but I'm only getting a very faint signal.

Any insight?

Larry


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Larry, Welcome to the Shack.
Assuming that your Mitsubishi has a HDMI input (High Definition Media Interface) thats the plug that looks like a squished USB cable end.








That is your best bet and this way the audio is also attached to your display.
It is passable that the Sony system did not have a HDMI cable included if this is the case then you should go out and buy one or you will have to use the component outputs and inputs of the system. Component is the cable that has three "rca" ends on each end of the cable and is labeled red, green and blue.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

longboarder said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I'm new to this forum...and new to this home theater stuff. Any help is greatly appreciated!
> 
> ...


It would be helpful if you could post a link to a manual for us. I think you have to have a minimum of 5 posts to do that, so just post it without the "www" - we can add that.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

As Tony said ... you can use any of those cables to connect your Sony to Mitsubishi.

Page 10 of the manual shows how to connect the system http://www.docs.sony.com/release/DAVHDZ235.pdf ... the easy and best way is to use HDMI, second option is Component , third option "S" cable and last composite (yellow cable). If you don't use HDMI you need to connect an audio cable to get the sound.

By the way, Welcome :wave::wave::wave:

Edit: I check the diagram on page 10, you don't need the audio cable ... sorry, I was thinking of this system as a regular receiver :duh::duh: ... but it shows that you can connect and audio cable from your TV output so you can hear the sound with the speakers :yes::yes::yes: ... if you have Cable/SAT or a VCR connected to the TV, just use a pair of audio cables (red and white) from TV output to TV?SAT on the back of the Sony ... I hope this make sense :dizzy:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

longboarder said:


> ... I followed the diagrams, but I'm only getting a very faint signal. Any insight? Larry


Did you do the autocalibration??? ... pag 64 of manual shows the steps :yes::yes::yes: ... this will adjust the speaker levels to get a better sound. Good Luck :T


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey Tony, thanks for the reply.

Okay, here's my dilema: here are pics of the Mitsu TV and the Sony DVD receiver.

No HDMI jack on the TV. 

My goal is to have surround sound (or use of the speakers) while watching TV, instead of the built-in TV speakers. I currently have a Cable Box and another DVD player hooked up. Do I get rid of the other DVD player? 

I'm really green at this stuff, so forgive my ignorance.

Larry


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

longboarder said:


> Hey Tony, thanks for the reply.
> 
> Okay, here's my dilema: here are pics of the Mitsu TV and the Sony DVD receiver.
> 
> ...


I'm not Tony ...:bigsmile::bigsmile: ... but this is what you have to do: The red and white cable you have connected to the TV in the output and the Sony are correct ...:T:T ... but the yellow has to be in the input 1 or 2 of the TV ... but is best if you use a component cable from Sony to DTV or component 2 in your TV ...:yes::yes:

Yellow will carry the picture from Sony to TV and the red/white will carry the audio from TV to Sony ... hope this will help :wave::wave:

I see that you have one source connected to Component 1 (DVD??) ... I think you're using the cable box with the antenna, Right??? ... you don't need to disconnect them, you will send the audio signal from TV to Sony with the red and white cable ....:yes::yes:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You need to move the audio and video cables that you have plugged into the TV over to the line input (you have them plugged into the monitor out) This should fix the not getting much of a signal problem but it would be better to use the Component outputs of the Receiver to tv as this will give you a better picture.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks for the help! I've got the DVD to work, but I still have to figure out how to get all the speakers to work, all the time. They just work with the DVD right now. Again, thanks a bunch! This is a very usefull forum!

Happy New Yearto all!
Larry


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

longboarder said:


> Thanks for the help! I've got the DVD to work, but I still have to figure out how to get all the speakers to work, all the time. They just work with the DVD right now. Again, thanks a bunch! This is a very usefull forum!
> 
> Happy New Yearto all!
> Larry


You have to connect from the monitor out on the TV a pair of stereo cable (white and red) like you have before ... that has to go to TV/VIDEO on your Sony ... Look at page 10 in your manual


----------

